# Newbie installing a new sink.  Please help!



## newplayer (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm planning on replacing a pretty old bathroom sink.  The dimensions are 31"length x 18"depth.  The problem is I can't find any self-rimming sink with those dimensions.  After doing some searches, I have decided to replace the vanity top.  But what exactly is a vanity top?  That's just like a countertop right?  I would still have to buy a sink and trim the vanity so that I can mount the sink onto the vanity right?  Please someone help me clarify this.  Also any new suggestion is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kerrylib (Jun 21, 2007)

The dimensions you are refering to, sound about like a standard bathroom vanity size.  That would be the cabinet that the countertop sits on top of.  A self rimming sink then drops into a hole cut into the countertop.

Another option would be a single unit that is both the countertop and sink in one.  You can buy what is called a cultured marble sink/vanity top that is one piece sized for your particular vanity.  Also available in solid surface materials.

If you are replacing just the sink and your counter top is in good shape, you can remove the sink from the countertop and replace it with a new sink that is the same size and shape.  May have to go to plumbing supply place rather than the big box stores.

If you're going to replace the counter top, then find the type of top you like as well as the sink you like.  Put the template down on the counter top and cut the hole for the sink.

Before you cut the hole, or decide on a sink, make sure the sink will fit the space in the vanity cabinet.  If you have drawers on the top portion of the cabinet, the sink needs to fit between them.  Most "bathroom" sinks are going to be fine, but better to check beforehand.

Good luck.


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 22, 2007)

Hello NewPlayer:
KerryLib has given you some good advice. I just want to mention that bathroom vanity tops are not as deep as kitchen counter tops. The big box guys will help you with it, they have both kinds.
Glenn


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jun 23, 2007)

Great advise  also check that the sink cutout template matches the sink before you start cutting.


----------



## Benmo Design (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi Newplayer, 
Check out my site for products. You might find something you like. 

www.BenmoDesign.com


----------

